# Building a "club" chair...



## eroberts (Jul 23, 2009)

As best I can figure out - the kind of chair I'd like to make is called a club chair. Sort of a boxy or curved back well cushioned chair with cushioned arms… http://www.clubchairs.com gives a representative sample of the kind of chairs I'm talking about ..

I can not for the life of me find any books or training guides on making one of these chairs.

Anyone have any ideas on where to get info on building one of these??

Thank you!

ER


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

The closest I can think of is Norm made what he called a cigar chair.
http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0304


----------



## eroberts (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks Jim!!! I think this is absolutely perfect…much more than I expected in that it includes an instructional DVD…thank you so much!!

ER


----------



## DavidFisher (Apr 11, 2008)

I remember watching that episode. It was a chair I'd like to have.


----------

